# Heating Through The Night



## Wiggly1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all just seeing if everyone heats their snakes through the night and 24/7 just getting opinions


----------



## danyjv (Apr 29, 2017)

Depends on type of snake 
And where you live and where snakes are kept plus snakes age. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggly1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Newcastle nsw jungle python and he is 3yrs old


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 29, 2017)

No, only night heat, then only 30 degrees


----------



## kittycat17 (Apr 29, 2017)

I do but my snakes are in my garage in Sydney, it can and does get to under 5 degrees 
I just have belly heat for them at night but only to 20 something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 29, 2017)

Mine are never given night heat past their first birthday and I'm in Melbourne.

Alex........this comment doesn't make sense. 'No, only night heat, then only 30 degrees'
Is this a typo?


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 29, 2017)

Same as Pauls_Pythons. Hatchlings up to around 1 (depending on size) have 24/7 heat, then only during the day. And that was living in Adelaide. Now in the mid north of SA, the autumn nights are pretty cold.


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 30, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Mine are never given night heat past their first birthday and I'm in Melbourne.
> 
> Alex........this comment doesn't make sense. 'No, only night heat, then only 30 degrees'
> Is this a typo?


Sorry - you're right. Was meant to say "no night heat for jungles, them 30 degrees during the day".


----------

